# 2005 US allroad 2.7t headlamp control



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi guys, I just got a new to me allroad that I bought used without a user manual. I am trying to figure aut how to control the auto dimming headlamps. I am getting a lot of flashing from oncoming traffic at night. When i start the car the head lamps lower and then raise up, but as far as i know that is it, when driving I don't know if its suppose to be noticable that they lower or not. My high beams work fine. Fog lights appear to be wired so they are my DTL. I am not sure if this is a problem or not. I popped the switch out and it has some electrical tape and what looks like a jumper wire installed. I have not dug too far into it yet. My VAG401 does not show any codes but it cannot connect to #55 xenon headlamps to check or do any controls. not sure if i need to look at the mirror sensor or if there is a way to turn them on or off. Last night i manually turned the beams down 3 turns and only had 1/15 cars flash me. I will go a bit more down yet until i can learn more about how the system operates. Any advise would be much appreciated.

Derek


Sent from my iSpud using Tapatalk


----------

